# 10.5.3 is out!



## a320ca (May 28, 2008)

10.5.3 has been released!


----------



## sgould (May 28, 2008)

Only seems to be an incremental update at the moment - no Combo on the Apple site yet.


----------



## sgould (May 28, 2008)

Ah! Found that there's a link...

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosx1053comboupdate.html


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 28, 2008)

For being a flippin' half-jigabop in size, this had better fix my AirPort disconnects![/rant]


----------



## nixgeek (May 28, 2008)

Someone I know that has been having issues with Second Life and the nVIDIA cards even with 10.5.2 seems to have had his problems worsened with 10.5.3.  Still too early to tell though...


----------



## Rhisiart (May 28, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> For being a flippin' half-jigabop in size, this had better fix my AirPort disconnects![/rant]


From Apple's info page on 10.5.3:

*AirPort*
Improves 802.1X behavior and reliability. 
Improves reliability when using Time Capsule.


----------



## Satcomer (May 28, 2008)

10.5.3 is out. Here are the details:



> What's included?
> The Mac OS X 10.5.3 Update is recommended for all users running Mac OS X 10.5 and includes general operating system fixes that enhance the stability, compatibility and security of your Mac.
> 
> General
> ...


----------



## Satcomer (May 29, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> For being a flippin' half-jigabop in size, this had better fix my AirPort disconnects![/rant]



Well so far I see a lot more networks on mine. I haven't fully tested it with the older Linksys G routers that I have been having trouble staying connect to it.


----------



## baba (May 29, 2008)

..............and I am unable to run Software Update since the update. It won't start from the Apple menu at all and is grayed out in About This Mac. This only happened on the iMac, not the MacBook.


----------



## Satcomer (May 29, 2008)

Throw out the preference file com.apple.SoftwareUpdate.plist, that might fix it.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 31, 2008)

Anyone else noticed that column view in finder now sorts numbers intelligently, so that 1<2, 2<10, 30<112 etc?  and how long has this been around?

Also, does anyone know if this sorts out the crashing problems with InDesign CS3 under Leopard or not?


----------



## pds (May 31, 2008)

Spaces becomes Task oriented, rather than app oriented! Maybe it will finally be useful.


----------



## michaelsanford (May 31, 2008)

pds said:


> Spaces becomes Task oriented, rather than app oriented! Maybe it will finally be useful.



Please elaborate (I have found Spaces in OS X a complete waste, since the construction of the Dock kind of negates the need for virtual desktops on Windows and Linux environments).


----------



## Satcomer (May 31, 2008)

michaelsanford said:


> Please elaborate (I have found Spaces in OS X a complete waste, since the construction of the Dock kind of negates the need for virtual desktops on Windows and Linux environments).




Read about the change in this Daring Fireball 10.5.3 Spaces blog post.


----------



## michaelsanford (May 31, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Mikuro (May 31, 2008)

I updated yesterday. After rebooting, for some reason Spotlight re-indexed my FireWire drive, which was a mild nuisance. Also, when Time Machine kicked in, it stalled for hours at "25KB of 141MB". After a reboot it fixed itself, although it took about half an hour in the "preparing backup" stage. Since then it's been fine.

That's the only thing I have to report. Everything else is same old, same old (which is fine by me).



pds said:


> Spaces becomes Task oriented, rather than app oriented! Maybe it will finally be useful.



I have not tested it yet, but I'm pretty excited about this. I want to use my web browser in just about every space, but Spaces did not like that before. Drove me nuts, to the point where I gave up on Spaces.



Lt Major Burns said:


> Anyone else noticed that column view in finder now sorts numbers intelligently, so that 1<2, 2<10, 30<112 etc?  and how long has this been around?



Was it ever unintelligent? I can't remember that. Then again, I don't use column view often, so maybe I'm just thinking of list view.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2008)

Yep, column view would put 1, 10, 100 and 1,000 before 2.  For the programmers out there, I'm sure more than once you've found yourself accidentally comparing numbers as string types, causing the same weird "number sorting" thing.

Glad to hear that's fixed -- the only workaround in the past was to pad with zeros, and you had to know your max. number before you could pad... I got sick of naming pictures "001_photo_camping.jpg" instead of just "1_photo_camping.jpg" just so they'd sort right in the Finder.


----------



## Satcomer (May 31, 2008)

Mikuro said:


> . Also, when Time Machine kicked in, it stalled for hours at "25KB of 141MB". After a reboot it fixed itself, although it took about half an hour in the "preparing backup" stage. Since then it's been fine.



At least you didn't have the problem reported in this blog and fix for the problem.


----------

